# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  IoT software, EVRYTHNG, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - EVRYTHNG

----------


## Airicist

EVRYTHNG's IoT smart products platform

Published on Dec 23, 2015




> An overview of EVRYTHNG's IoT Smart Products Platform.

----------

